# GESTION DES STOCK SUR IPAD



## sanscible (22 Juillet 2011)

Salut à tous

je voulais savoir s'il existe une application pour :

gérer son stock d'article...

ex : designation, quantité acheté, quantité vendue, quantité restante, prix d'achat, frais de port, prix de vente etc...

ou qqch dans ce style pour éviter de me créer un tableur sur excel?


en vous remerciant bien pour vos réponses

cdt
Chris


----------

